# Tyre Gel Applicator



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi All

What type of applicator are you using for applying tyre gel? I currently use Meguiar's Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection with a sponge but find it messy, anyone tried using a small detailing brush or any other applicator? I also find that the sponges start to crumble away after a while.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

A black G3 pad does the job perfectly for me, and if you store it upside down it holds the gel and you get more out of it.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

the microfibre applicators that dooka sell are epic, gets in all the crevices and leaves a nice even coat, easily


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

A 1 inch wide paint brush with the last 3rd of the bristles cut off to make it firmer. Works well on Megs, allows you to work into all the nooks and crannies on the tyre.


----------



## bigbossw (Jun 10, 2015)

I just use a generic tyre gel sponge it does the job but leaves a little mess on the wheel when i do inside the by the mounting edge.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

This works a treat 
http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/album.php?albumid=1181


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

I stopped using the gels as i spent more time cleaning the splatter off. Gone to a liquid(poorboys) and paintbrush approach now which is far more satisfactory.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

A sponge cut up into 4 cheap and its works


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I just use this foam applicator. http://www.sklep.polishangel.pl/med...ab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/p/p/pp-hp-blue.jpg Its a bit firm so perfect for tyre dressings :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I find these superb, great shape, grip and you dont get it on your hands

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-tyre-dressing-applicator-pad-cat24.html


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

An old fashioned wash sponge from asda (99p for a pack of 4) cut into 4 pieces..


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

Kimo said:


> the microfibre applicators that dooka sell are epic, gets in all the crevices and leaves a nice even coat, easily


I ended up using a microfibre applicator like this and has worked well since, no mess and no crumbling away


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

The foam side of a cheap kitchen scourer, does the job with Z-16, and doesn't disintegrate after a few uses, unlike other foams I've used.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Gels are great, last long too. 

Sponge is your best bet, people use brushes with them and then complain they get splatter.

It doesnt take a genius to realise you're loading the tyre with excess product when using a paint brush.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Old thread and he's solved the issue



robinh112 said:


> I ended up using a microfibre applicator like this and has worked well since, no mess and no crumbling away


Good choice btw


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i'm with a few sponge cut up into 4 pieces when it goes a bit naff throw it away


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

These

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12x-Waxin...168407?hash=item3d0dd68817:g:NzoAAOSwZG9Wi6~f


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

sponges from the £1 shop. Get 3 big ones and they can be cut into 4-5 individual blocks and allow for a few uses before binning, works a treat.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

False economy though. Pad that last 2 years at £3 vs a £1 item that only lasts a couple of uses and doesn't do as good job seems silly imo


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Kimo said:


> False economy though. Pad that last 2 years at £3 vs a £1 item that only lasts a couple of uses and doesn't do as good job seems silly imo


If you got 4 uses from them sponge applicators and for £3 worth you have 36 sponges each with 4 uses meaning 144 applications. If you was to dress your tyres once every 2 weeks you have almost 6 years worth?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


> If you got 4 uses from them sponge applicators and for £3 worth you have 36 sponges each with 4 uses meaning 144 applications. If you was to dress your tyres once every 2 weeks you have almost 6 years worth?


Most Dress tyres weekly, and you'll put your fingers through cheap applicators and get gelly hands with them and sponges

Try a microfibre sponge thing and you'll see how much better they are, probably work the same with a demister pad tbf though a slightly different microfibre


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Kimo said:


> Most Dress tyres weekly, and you'll put your fingers through cheap applicators and get gelly hands with them and sponges
> 
> Try a microfibre sponge thing and you'll see how much better they are, probably work the same with a demister pad tbf though a slightly different microfibre


I've never managed to push my fingers through the applicators whilst using them.

I use 1 applicator, per car then throw them. 6p an applicator - whats the point in keeping it? Plus I like to change tyre dressing, so using it more than once wouldn't work for me.

As for the "gelly hands" thats what gloves are for


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

matt-rudd said:


> If you got 4 uses from them sponge applicators and for £3 worth you have 36 sponges each with 4 uses meaning 144 applications. If you was to dress your tyres once every 2 weeks you have almost 6 years worth?


This exactly. Likely get more than 4 uses out of 1 cut section in reality and I also like to change my dressing up so re-using the same pad doesn't work for me. I certainly don't dress my tyres weekly either... I wish I could but the Scottish weather doesn't permit such a thing!

Also to add my fingers are perfectly clean and the sponge doesn't fall to pieces. Using anything else I think is a waste of money IMO.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you not wash pads then?

Chuck mine in with the cloths and jobs a good en

Been going 2 years now and still doing fine for me

Each to their own but I just like to do a job with something that feels comfortable etc to me and to a lot of people who I've recommended them to I've never had a bad bit of feedback so I can't be the only one 

As I say, try it and see


----------



## markymarkh (Sep 28, 2015)

Any body tried cotton wool pads? Like used for applying crystal type treatments to wheels etc


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

markymarkh said:


> Any body tried cotton wool pads? Like used for applying crystal type treatments to wheels etc


Not sure why you'd want to?

The slightest catch on a raised letter and they'd rip to shreds?


----------



## markymarkh (Sep 28, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Not sure why you'd want to?
> 
> The slightest catch on a raised letter and they'd rip to shreds?


Was just an idea for a disposable applicator & wondered if anyone had ever tried them that's all


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Would rather just bin it when it starts looking grubby and use a nee one. Just all personal preference really but I would imagine removing all remnants of the previous tyre dressing from a used pad difficult.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive been using the same sponge applicator for 6 months lol - its still going strong. Loaded with product as well so don't need to add so much!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

The £1 yellow round generic applicator sponge for 95% of applications - stored in a zip seal sandwich bag so it reused, probably go through 2 or 3 over the course of a year.

The other 5% of applications is a pastry brush with cut down bristles.

Chris:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Apropos cheap yellow sponges - once you have cut them onto 4 ( or more ) tyre dressing sponges, you can then further reduce one of them to make a small cube of yellow sponge which you can pinch between finger and thumb to make a perfect applicator for carefully dragging around door / window trims. Just the right size.


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

I use the auto finnesse handi puck with tyre applicator pad love it.


----------

